# 3x3 elimination game-season 1



## cubenerd74 (Jan 3, 2023)

Welcome to the 3x3 elimination game! Here's how this competition will work.
-There will be multiple rounds.
-Each round will last a week, and at the end, the last-placed competitor gets eliminated.
-I will post 12 scrambles at the start of each round, and the ranks are based on the Ao12 from the 12 scrambles.
-The eliminations are based on a point system, instead of just that round.
-The last person standing is the winner.
*Point System*
-At the end of each round, competitors get points. If n is the number of competitors, first place gets n points, second place gets n-1 points, and so on until last place, who gets 1 point.
-In each round, the amount of points increases by 25% compared to the last round.
-The competitor with the fewest points at the end of each round gets eliminated.
The scrambles for round 1 will be posted next week, at around midnight UTC. There is a poll above to decide the exact day.
EDIT: Should've specified... if you want to compete, you can either DM me or reply to this thread.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Jan 4, 2023)

I want to compete!


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Jan 5, 2023)

Me too!


----------



## arbivara (Jan 5, 2023)

I very much like this point system, it seems to make perfect sense


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Jan 5, 2023)

Exactly


----------



## Eli Satterfield (Jan 5, 2023)

Sounds fun I’d like to!


----------



## hyn (Jan 5, 2023)

I'll join too


----------



## cubenerd74 (Jan 6, 2023)

Just a heads-up, I'll also be competing.


----------



## sDLfj (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm not that good, but I'll join.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm in, I like these elimination based competitions.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 6, 2023)

cubenerd74 said:


> Welcome to the 3x3 elimination game! Here's how this competition will work.
> -There will be multiple rounds.
> -Each round will last a week, and at the end, the last-placed competitor gets eliminated.
> -I will post 12 scrambles at the start of each round, and the ranks are based on the Ao12 from the 12 scrambles.
> ...


i wanna join


----------



## cubenerd74 (Monday at 12:07 AM)

Competitors:
@cubenerd74 
@SkewbIsTheBestEvent 
@Futurechamp77 
@Eli Satterfield 
@hyn 
@sDLfj 
@Luke Solves Cubes
@lucazdoescubingstuff 
@Jorian Meeuse 
@d--- 
Round 1 Scrambles:
1. L2 B R2 F L2 F R2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U' L' B D2 F2 U2 L F D2 
2. L F B' R2 U2 F2 R B' U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 
3. D L' F' B2 R D' L B' U2 F2 B2 L' F2 B2 D2 R' B2 L 
4. U L R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B' R' B2 L' R' B2 U R 
5. D' F L' F D' R' B L' U F' U2 D2 F' L2 F U2 B2 R2 B D2 U 
6. L D B R2 U2 D2 B L' F' R2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 B R2 L' 
7. B' D' R B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D L U B' D R' U F2 
8. U' B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D R B2 F2 R2 F L F' D2 F' 
9. F' B2 D' F B R' D' L D' F' D2 B R2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 D2 
10. B R2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 F D' B2 R B' L' B2 F' D U 
11. B' L' D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U R' U B D' U L F 
12. L' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B R F2 D2 L U R2 F' 
Points given:
1st-10 2nd-9 3rd-8 4th-7 5th-6 6th-5 7th-4 8th-3 9th-2 10th-1
Submit results here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PE699eRBPs7dV-3u-x0Nn4oHLQvPBrr7sMHOyOgSHCM/edit


----------



## NmeCuber (Monday at 12:48 AM)

Rip, am I allowed to join or is it too late


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Monday at 1:18 AM)

I submitted!


----------



## any name you wish (Monday at 2:10 AM)

cubenerd74 said:


> Welcome to the 3x3 elimination game! Here's how this competition will work.
> -There will be multiple rounds.
> -Each round will last a week, and at the end, the last-placed competitor gets eliminated.
> -I will post 12 scrambles at the start of each round, and the ranks are based on the Ao12 from the 12 scrambles.
> ...


I do


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Monday at 11:02 AM)

Submitted my (poor) results, probably shouldn't have done it right after pushups though, that always makes my turning very inaccurate...


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Monday at 11:08 AM)

I submittted as well! I got a decent average, I think I make next round.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Monday at 12:09 PM)

i submitted, but i think i'll get eliminated since i havent done 3x3 in awhile so my solves are SO inconsistent..


----------



## cubenerd74 (Monday at 11:41 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> Rip, am I allowed to join or is it too late





any name you wish said:


> I do


Sorry, but you're both too late. But you can always join season 2!
(Registration period for season 2 is March 6-March 13)


----------



## d--- (Monday at 11:48 PM)

Anxiety over my results is so high now lol


----------



## sDLfj (Thursday at 2:05 AM)

I just submitted my time. I got a pb (first sub-20) and a terrible solve (over a minute, I messed up the same PLL case twice). Overall I had a good average (for me).


----------

